# 3 a.m...what are you doing?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

woke up at 3 wide awake...grabbed an american standard kitchen sink faucet off the truck in installed it in the sink for the wife. lol. shes been whining about the old drippy faucet for months.it leaks so bad on the hot side i have had it turned off for atleast 2 months, gonna be interesting to see her reaction...HOPEFULLY LOTS OF SECTS HAHAHAHA


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Is that laurmatt plumbing job keeping u awake?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I got it all done by 6 pm Friday. We ended up replacing the main under the house while we were there... and yes my knees and back were so sore all night from hauling all the cast pit of the crawlspace...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> woke up at 3 wide awake...grabbed an american standard kitchen sink faucet off the truck in installed it in the sink for the wife. lol. shes been whining about the old drippy faucet for months.it leaks so bad on the hot side i have had it turned off for atleast 2 months, gonna be interesting to see her reaction...HOPEFULLY LOTS OF SECTS HAHAHAHA


So.. what was her reaction???


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

She didnt even notice. ..lmao.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> She didnt even notice. ..lmao.


Wtf?? Put the old one back in! Lol


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i know! i even drilled another hole and out in a fancy soap dispenser. she didnt notice it all day . shes been thanking me ever since. she feels bad now hahahaha


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

3am im sleeping


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> 3am im sleeping


So how did


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

3 am was sleeping, but was dreaming about today's work. :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Listening to my wife's alarm clock


----------

